

Catch.com IS DOWN - jonovos
http://catch.com/

======
jonovos
Since this morning, "500 Internal Server Error" and "nginx/0.6.32" is shown on
the [redirected] <https://catch.com> page. Is this more work by "those bad
guys"?

~~~
TallGuyShort
I doubt it. First of all, it also works for me. Second, they've been targeting
governments and similar sites. Third, there's a million things that could
cause a 500 Internal Server Error before we should start jumping to
conclusions about world-class organized computer hackers.

